# The Minecraft Thread (server is OFF, I miss MC)



## JamesMcProgger

The Minecraft Thread   
   
_Update April 4th, 2011_​   
  Thanks to revolink24 for creating a server and admin it.
   

 server is _*pixelhitter.dyndns.org*_
   
  you need to ask *Revolink24 to add you to the white list, *or post in this thread with your minecraft username to get in.

   Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> From now on, to prevent griefing everyone that wants to join the server will have to PM me or post in this thread their minecraft username. They will be added to a whitelist. All others will be disallowed.





   
Update April 23rd, 2011​   
 Server Rules   

 Enjoy the game.
 Dont be a *********.
 Have fun.
 Do not be a grieffer.
 Be nice to other members.
 If you get grieffed, report to the admin, *do not grief back.*
 Have more fun.
 Build something.
   
   
 Players added to the whitelist so far  Forum name (server name)
  Revolink24 (Protolink) - Admin
  BobSaysHi (Bobsayshi)
  Buffalowings (Buffalowings123)
  Thecoolguy (Mypasswordis)
  Logwed (Logwai)
  JamesMcProgger (JamesMcProgger)
  MaZa (Maazeus)
  uJamerstand (ujamerstand)
  beamthegreat (beamthegreat)
  brrgrr (brrgrr)
  Vikingatheart (FrumpyPigSkin)
  Panges (Panges)
  fraseyboy (fraseyboy)
  Mdraluck23 (mDraluck23)
  WhiteCrow (WhiteCrowIII)
  Fraseyboy (Frayseyboy)
   
   
_Update july 9th, 2011_​   
   
   
   
   
_Also, PiccoloNamek has a mega server, you can read about it here__ _post #363 and see a dunamic map of it here http://pgenesis.com:8123/
   
   
  choose your destiny!


----------



## Landis

I've been tempted to get into this game... However it sounds like satanic heroin, so I've tried to stay away for now.


----------



## matthewh133

I got angry after getting stuck in a cave and lost all my #^#% and diamond after just having found a bunch of it. Haven't been on since


----------



## beamthegreat

Me!! I had invited my friends to to get into 2 teams to build a fortress w/ cannons and open fire on each other as soon as we finished building it. Here are some pics >.
   
  BEFORE:


----------



## beamthegreat

AFTER


----------



## JamesMcProgger

how long did it take you yo build it? and how long to destroy it?


----------



## Kukuk

I've been waiting for someone to make a Minecraft thread!
   
  I have two worlds I work on. One is a v1.1.2, because I like the snow, and another is a custom patched version.
   
  My first one:

   
  I think I've put more time into this world that I have my second. On this world I was focusing more on size of projects. As you can see I have a pretty massive structure there. It measures 100x150 blocks, and sits 20 blocks high. It's construction took tens of thousands of blocks, all legitimately gotten.
   

   
  This was the mine from which I got the materials to build it.
   
  Of course the structure itself it not done. I still have to clean all the snow out from the inside, and of course fill the inside, as it looks pretty empty!
   
  Here's a quick video tour of my other structures:
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pk0DRCoPGQ
   
  My youtube account also has more videos of my stuff, so check those out!
   
  Here's my second world:

   
  With this one I focused more on smaller, better looking buildings. The library is probably my favorite building in this world.
   

   
  To fill a building like this it takes a lot of resources! I used about 10 stacks of book cases, and each stack takes 6 stacks of wood boards, plus three stacks of books (each stack of books taking 3 stacks of paper!), so it really adds up!.
   
  Here's a video tour of this world, a little more in-depth than the first video tour.
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEoOEwAulYI
   
  And here's the strip mine that funded all my projects:
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSImsbc-fk0


----------



## JamesMcProgger

kukuk, that is insane ... beautiful but insane. was it online or did you build it alone?


----------



## matthewh133

Lol crazy.


----------



## Kukuk

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> kukuk, that is insane ... beautiful but insane. was it online or did you build it alone?


 

  
  Alone. lol.


----------



## ssavage

I played this for like 5 months until there was nothing else to do


----------



## bcasey25raptor

wow there is a minecraft thread. that amazes me. i started playing this game but i still don't see the point in it. but i can understand why everyone likes it. we'll see when i learn more about the game on what i think.


----------



## shigzeo

What an amazing thread full of creativity. Never heard of it, but I am checking it out!


----------



## beamthegreat

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> how long did it take you yo build it? and how long to destroy it?


 


  It took us about 3 days (1-2 hours each day) to build the fort, test cannon designs, and install traps. And the battle only lasted for 15 minutes. However, it was very exciting and entertaining to see the fort being bombarded and slowly falling apart.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





beamthegreat said:


> It took us about 3 days (1-2 hours each day) to build the fort, test cannon designs, and install traps. And the battle only lasted for 15 minutes. However, it was very exciting and entertaining to see the fort being bombarded and slowly falling apart.


 

 I had never play on a multiplayer game, but id love to. must be exciting indeed.
   

  
  Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> What an amazing thread full of creativity. Never heard of it, but I am checking it out!


 

 i was like" meh too simple" but now im hooked.


----------



## Jubei

Saw my nephew playing Minecraft on his MacBook Pro and it looked amusing. What's the objective of the game?


----------



## Kukuk

Quote: 





jubei said:


> Saw my nephew playing Minecraft on his MacBook Pro and it looked amusing. What's the objective of the game?


 

  
  Get materials, build stuff. Repeat. It's a sandbox game in the truest sense of the word!


----------



## ujamerstand

time to setup the head-fi private server. >:]


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





ujamerstand said:


> time to setup the head-fi private server. >:]


 

 do let us know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   


  Quote: 





jubei said:


> Saw my nephew playing Minecraft on his MacBook Pro and it looked amusing. What's the objective of the game?


 

 mine, gather, build, craft, destroy, fight, biuld, mine, gather, die, build, die, mine, die, die, die, die, build. creativity in its pure form, and death.
   
  try it, it doesnt need instalation, be careful tho, is highly addictive.
   
http://www.minecraft.net/play.jsp


----------



## Kukuk

I play on peaceful mode, so assuming I don't fall in lava or off of my buildings, I don't die. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Also, here's some actual screenshots of my giant structure.


   
  One of the things I really want to do next is make it look as though the pillars could actually hold this thing up. I finally replenished my stone supply a bit, so maybe I'll do that next.


----------



## Vikingatheart

I LOVES me some Minecraft!


----------



## matthewh133

Is that meant to be a football field of some sort Kukuk?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I think is a greenhouse


----------



## matthewh133

Ah right lol. Didn't really notice the trees.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

I tired to create a small lava pond on top of my castle but failed and  now i have a waterfall...


----------



## ujamerstand

at least you won't loose sight of where your base is now.


----------



## Kukuk

lol'd. Lava is hard to get rid of in large quantities. I once screwed up pouring lava, and despite scooping up the source the rest of it didn't go away. I had to throw water over it and hack away at it. Took like an hour to get it all cleaned up.


----------



## Kukuk

Decided my structure looked a little silly sitting on just a few small supports, so I built these.
   

   
  Shame I still need two more. Two large boxes of stone just don't go as far as they used to...
   
  Cartograph view.

   
  Even built the supports through the ice to the ground!


----------



## MaZa

Holy crap Kukuk! Sometimes I kick myself for not being able to create something fantastic like that. I mean, I LOVE Minecraft, I have been addicted to it for few months. Yet I am unable to picture anything cool to build. I am good at mimicking but my actual creativity is zero. Waste of a good game/creativity toy.


----------



## revolink24

ujamerstand said:


> time to setup the head-fi private server. >:]




I'm up for hosting a server, if people are that interested. Test my university internet connection to the limit.

It would, of course, not be an official head-fi server, but at least a place for a few of us to hang out in Minecraft .


----------



## brrgrr

A Minecraft thread even on this site.
  Quote: 





jubei said:


> Saw my nephew playing Minecraft on his MacBook Pro and it looked amusing. What's the objective of the game?


 

 I didn't know it ran on Mac, I've been pressured for quite some time to get into this game, this might just mean that I will. +1 to head-fi server interest!


----------



## Thecoolguy

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> I'm up for hosting a server, if people are that interested. Test my university internet connection to the limit.
> 
> It would, of course, not be an official head-fi server, but at least a place for a few of us to hang out in Minecraft
> 
> ...


 
  deeewww it!
   
   
  I looove minecraft. I'm working on an underground castle of sorts ATM.  I'm planning on putting in a lava lighting system in the walls.  I'm nowhere near finished, but ill post pictures here when i'm done.


----------



## revolink24

I'll get one up in a day or two. One of my side projects is developing a gaming community website, and I already have a TF2 server, so why not make a few more servers while I'm at it? 

Not sure whether I'll advertise it as an unofficial HF server or under the name of my website. Less liability for Jude with the latter. It can be the sneaky HF Minecraft server.


----------



## Thecoolguy

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> I'll get one up in a day or two. One of my side projects is developing a gaming community website, and I already have a TF2 server, so why not make a few more servers while I'm at it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 you should make me an OP in the server


----------



## revolink24

When I get the server up, I'll add some ops. Not sure who they'll be yet. If we keep the server to ourselves, we may not need many, if any. I'll make sure everyone has enough resources to have fun building, and I'll set up warps and such as needed.


----------



## ujamerstand

Wow, nice one dude. I was able to get a server going on my VPS, but the result was kinda unstable and slow.  (I only had 512MB of ram, but the recommended was 1GB!) Does your university not restrict the amount of ram you can use?


----------



## revolink24

I run it on a virtual server on my own personal workstation. I've got a connection with about 100mbit down and 8mbit up, so hopefully my bandwidth will be sufficient as well.


----------



## ujamerstand

excellent!


----------



## MaZa

Quote: 





jubei said:


> Saw my nephew playing Minecraft on his MacBook Pro and it looked amusing. What's the objective of the game?


 


   
  There is no real objective other than what you aim to do. Mining is obviously major part for raw materials, stone, coal, iron, gold etc... but what you do with them is up to you. Be creative! And survive the monsters in the process. With some mods you can turn the whole game to real survival horror.  I say that Minecraft is an odd mixture of game and creativity toy, an ultimate sandbox game.


----------



## MaZa

Head-Fi server for Minecraft? Heck yeah! Count me in!


----------



## JamesMcProgger

+1 for the server. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Ive been burning stuff ...  with lava, turned out to be a good way to hunt for animals, or more like collect the stuff they left after died burned.
   

   
  havent build something worthy to show tho


----------



## Armadillotime

The game pairs incredibly well with music, very relaxing.


----------



## revolink24

I've essentially got the server set, should be up by the end of the day. Any requests for specific settings? Right now spawn monsters is off (for the sake of building.) I will also set up waypoints as needed.


----------



## buffalowings

when everything is more developed then we should have monsters, but I think we should have animals only for now


----------



## BobSaysHi

dropping by to say that minecraft is neat, and I want in on the server (as our little group has discussed multiple times).


----------



## Thecoolguy

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> I've essentially got the server set, should be up by the end of the day. Any requests for specific settings? Right now spawn monsters is off (for the sake of building.) I will also set up waypoints as needed.


 

 kewl. Too bad i wont be on until tomorrow 
   
  damn computer virus.


----------



## revolink24

Server should be all set. Let me know of any difficulties.

Address: pixelhitter.dyndns.org


----------



## MaZa

Quote: 





buffalowings said:


> when everything is more developed then we should have monsters, but I think we should have animals only for now


 


  I think Monsters should be there from the start to spice things up. What is Minecraft without a constant Creeper threat.


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





maza said:


> I think Monsters should be there from the start to spice things up. What is Minecraft without a constant Creeper threat.


 

 I can't log in, gives me the following message if I try "connection timed out"
   


  Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Server should be all set. Let me know of any difficulties.
> 
> Address: pixelhitter.dyndns.org


----------



## ujamerstand

I'm in.  Pretty nice terrain, lots of trees


----------



## BobSaysHi

.


----------



## revolink24

The server crashed for a few minutes guys, sorry. It's back up now.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> The server crashed for a few minutes guys, sorry. It's back up now.


 


  sever is more fun than i expected. 
   
  sorry about your house (it wasnt me)


----------



## revolink24

It's okay, all is well and rebuilt.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

yeah except that some dude's tower when trough the skyline.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  maybe we can surround it with glass all thee way


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> yeah except that some dude's tower when trough the skyline....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  yeah...it was long, thick and dark....


----------



## buffalowings

like the tower of mordor


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





buffalowings said:


> like the tower of mordor


 


  hey yeah, maybe we can make some sort of torches or lava eye shaped thing in the top


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> hey yeah, maybe we can make some sort of torches or lava eye shaped thing in the top


 


  then it'll look infected... fiery with rage


----------



## Thecoolguy

Lol, when I finish the tower tomorrow I'll put lava at the top.


----------



## revolink24

From now on, to prevent griefing everyone that wants to join the server will have to PM me or post in this thread their minecraft username. They will be added to a whitelist. All others will be disallowed.

(I have done my best to add those that already were in the server.)

(Maybe the OP can edit his post to reflect this)


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





thecoolguy said:


> Lol, when I finish the tower tomorrow I'll put lava at the top.


 


  lol but then it will fall and cover the tower


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> From now on, to prevent griefing everyone that wants to join the server will have to PM me or post in this thread their minecraft username. They will be added to a whitelist. All others will be disallowed.
> 
> (I have done my best to add those that already were in the server.)
> 
> (Maybe the OP can edit his post to reflect this)


 


  All right then. tho i believe we have plenty griefers inside already


----------



## beamthegreat

PM me ip plzzz whoever is in charge...
  EDIT My username is beamthegreat


----------



## revolink24

You're in.

Address is pixelhitter.dyndns.org, as said in the OP.


----------



## logwed

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> You're in.
> 
> Address is pixelhitter.dyndns.org, as said in the OP.


 


  Ay Revo, I'll be going there again if you need to add me to the list. Logwai.


----------



## MaZa

User name: MaaZeus


----------



## Thecoolguy

Yup I'm in too. (mypasswordis)

@mcprogger
I'd put glass at the top first and then fill the glass up with stationary lava


----------



## revolink24

Logwed and coolguy, you're in. I added everyone that was on previously.

MaZa, you're in too.


----------



## revolink24

Sorry about the instability this afternoon. I have allocated more RAM to the server, should be a bit better in the future.


----------



## Thecoolguy

soooooo, does booby trapping count as griefing?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

[size=medium]

  Quote: 





thecoolguy said:


> soooooo, does booby trapping count as griefing?







  it doesnt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​[/size]

   


  Quote: 





thecoolguy said:


> Yup I'm in too. (mypasswordis)
> 
> @mcprogger
> I'd put glass at the top first and then fill the glass up with stationary lava


 

 check out the lighthouse, i was thinking something similar.


----------



## brrgrr

I'd like to check it out: brrgrr


----------



## revolink24

brrgrr, you're in.


----------



## BobSaysHi

My minecraft username is: bobsayshi
   
  what a shocker.
   
  Please add me. I'd like to come play when my new PSU arrives.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Mine is FrumpyPigSkin. I'd like to play some multiplayer, haven't done that yet


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> Mine is FrumpyPigSkin. I'd like to play some multiplayer, haven't done that yet


 


  it's fun...go for it


----------



## Vikingatheart

Thats why I posted, to see if I can get into the server


----------



## revolink24

Viking and Bobsayshi, you're in.


----------



## Kukuk

I'd love to join in, but my versions of Minecraft aren't exactly legit.


----------



## revolink24

Well now would be a good time to buy it then.


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





kukuk said:


> I'd love to join in, but my versions of Minecraft aren't exactly legit.


 


  go for it! (peer pressure)


----------



## buffalowings

uncle erik, i recommend playing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we need a cat statue somewhere


----------



## Kukuk

Well I'd certainly like to own a legit copy, but the money just hasn't been there.
   
  Not that mine is entirely illegitimate. That old version I'm using was one Notch gave away free when the servers were down a few months back.


----------



## revolink24




----------



## Thecoolguy

is that my roller coaster at the top of the screen?

Sorry I had to leave on such a short notice. I'll get most of the roller coaster done tomorrow.


----------



## revolink24

It is indeed.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

is that me on my way to crash against the ground? ... im afraid it is me.


----------



## revolink24

Hey guys, I just want to say a couple of things about the server.

If someone decides to be an idiot and starts to grief, don't retaliate. We just had a back and forth retaliation match that took up several hours and resulted in a server ban. Our one rule is Wheaton's law, and it seems that some people cannot abide by that.

Just because one person decides to be a jerk does not mean that you should decide to go be just as big of a jerk.

That is all.


----------



## Thecoolguy

Who got banned?! =: o

Please tell me it was that idiot who got worked up about some tree being burned down


----------



## revolink24

SirDylan57, one of them. But in fairness, there was fault on many sides.


----------



## matthewh133

Looks like trouble in paradise (or minecraft in this instance).
   
  lololololol I'm clever


----------



## MaZa

Started my own fort project at the server. After checking out what others have been done I have to say that some likes lava, A LOT.


----------



## MaZa

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Hey guys, I just want to say a couple of things about the server.
> 
> If someone decides to be an idiot and starts to grief, don't retaliate. We just had a back and forth retaliation match that took up several hours and resulted in a server ban. Our one rule is Wheaton's law, and it seems that some people cannot abide by that.
> 
> ...


 

  

 You could add to the whispers that Rule #1  Dont be a douchebag. If someone is, you dont have to be one.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





maza said:


> You could add to the whispers that Rule #1  Dont be a douchebag. If someone is, you dont have to be one.


 

 yeah we should set rules and write them down, one would be to leave alone others people buildings, should be allowed to take a look tho, some things just have to be seen.


----------



## Thecoolguy

I finished the coaster : D

I'm still having trouble with the booster though, so it's best not to ride it yet


----------



## buffalowings

that was a fun rollycoaster


----------



## MaZa

Phew! My castle and Head-Fi banner are pretty much ready.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

thecoolguy said:


> I finished the coaster : D
> 
> I'm still having trouble with the booster though, so it's best not to ride it yet




too bad cows get in the way


----------



## MaZa

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  And chickens. We have to build a fence and a gate around it.


----------



## Thecoolguy

Yeah, I was gonna fence it off later tonight. I take it the booster is still working?


----------



## revolink24

maza said:


> And chickens. We have to build a fence and a gate around it.




We had a pig riding in a minecart the other day.


----------



## matthewh133

Posting to get into the head-fi server. I'm a noob, how do I tell what my username in minecraft?


----------



## Thecoolguy

matthewh133 said:


> Posting to get into the head-fi server. I'm a noob, how do I tell what my username in minecraft?




You log in with your username. You should know what it is >_>


----------



## matthewh133

I knew that..
   
  Matthewh133


----------



## revolink24




----------



## revolink24

It would appear I've been way outdone by this beauty created by MaZa.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

ha! you found it. trully piece of work.


----------



## Thecoolguy

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


>


 

 lol, nice picture
   
  heres a birds eye view of the coaster:


----------



## ujamerstand

I'm gone for a few days and look what happens. haha Looks like you guys had a blast!


----------



## MaZa

Just finished my Pagoda. I think it looks surprisingly neat from the skyway at night. Interior still sucks.


----------



## matthewh133

Here's a little tribute to my humble home that was destroyed in the great fire of Ortho, 4/7/11. R.I.P


----------



## buffalowings

revo! quick get on minecraft and disable the nuke/scud mcprogger left! RIP minecraft


----------



## JamesMcProgger

matthewh133 said:


> Here's a little tribute to my humble home that was destroyed in the great fire of Ortho, 4/7/11. R.I.P




sorry 

where are the infamous picts of the jacuzi party?


----------



## matthewh133

My house is fixed, thanks Progger! When server gets back up. MOAR EXPLOSIONS! Need to make that crater epic. Going to have waterfalls and lava falls dropping down deep.


----------



## Thecoolguy

everybody hanging out in the hot tub
   

  buffalowings and jamesmcprogger having an orgy in the hot tub


----------



## buffalowings

that was one wild night huh...


----------



## matthewh133

Nothing suss I swear. Just us 5 guys hanging out in a hottub


----------



## JamesMcProgger

buffalo tried to molest me! :mad:


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> buffalo tried to molest me!


 


  LIES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you can expect a civil lawsuit coming your way progger for slander


----------



## matthewh133

Order in the court!


----------



## JamesMcProgger

10 minutes down already, dont know if i can take it


----------



## JamesMcProgger

buffalowings said:


> LIES!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I can prove it!!!! :angry_face:


----------



## buffalowings

first things first, we need to build a courtroom...then we'll settle this


----------



## matthewh133

Itching to get these explosions underway, though the server will be much better for the extra ram


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> Itching to get these explosions underway, though the server will be much better for the extra ram


 

 careful, mcproggers a terror-rist, he might hurl a stick of tnt into the coutroom. not to mention being a well known arson


----------



## revolink24

Sorry about the delay guys, I'm working on getting it back up ASAP.


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





buffalowings said:


> careful, mcproggers a terror-rist, he might hurl a stick of tnt into the coutroom. not to mention being a well known arson


 

 lol


----------



## Thecoolguy

the server is back up


----------



## revolink24

Is it? It's blowing up in my face, so I can't tell.


----------



## matthewh133

No lol, think coolguy is trying to be funny


----------



## Thecoolguy

well when i posted that i didnt know the server was gonna be all screwed up


----------



## matthewh133

Saying connection refused for me


----------



## JamesMcProgger

minecraft is dead.

RIP Ortho Village and its inhabitants.


----------



## matthewh133

Damn, I was going to make the town of Ortho an awesome waterslide too!


----------



## Thecoolguy

i hadnt even finished my house yet


----------



## revolink24

Sorry guys, I don't have the best news for you. Seems that the server world data got corrupted somehow. I'm using the powers of epic nerddom to recover what I can. I'm fairly optimistic that it can be mostly recovered, but it might take some time.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

thecoolguy said:


> i hadnt even finished my house yet




BAHAHAHAHA!



revolink24 said:


> Sorry guys, I don't have the best news for you. Seems that the server world data got corrupted somehow. I'm using the powers of epic nerddom to recover what I can. I'm fairly optimistic that it can be mostly recovered, but it might take some time.




lets pray to Almighty dinamic trio Gates-Jobs-Torvalds :rolleyes:


----------



## matthewh133

Ho-ly $@%^


----------



## ujamerstand

time for a revision control system on the directory! Perhaps a quick script to restart the server when it crashes?


----------



## matthewh133

Don't tell me I'm going to have to rebuild my house AGAIN! Noooooo rofl. This time I'm going to make a tent.


----------



## revolink24

Right now it's more like Notch-Torvalds-whoever the hell created mcedit


----------



## Thecoolguy

please tell me ortho village is alright... and the pyramid


----------



## JamesMcProgger

OK guys, i was with revo on the phone, everything is OK. but the pyramid and the black tower and TCG house disappeared. sorry, lets move on!


----------



## revolink24

riight.

Anyway, that might not be too far from the truth (only the truth is harsher.) The last backup I have of the world is just after MaZa's castle was built. If I can't recover the world, that's how far back we'll have to go.

That said, I haven't give up hope yet.

Also, I've made a backup script to make backups every 3 hours. You live, you learn.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

revolink24 said:


> riight.
> 
> Anyway, that might not be too far from the truth (only the truth is harsher.) The last backup I have of the world is just after MaZa's castle was built. If I can't recover the world, that's how far back we'll have to go.




omg no pyramid, ortho village or aquarium ....

well. we're gonna have to build them better this time


----------



## Thecoolguy

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> riight.
> 
> Anyway, that might not be too far from the truth (only the truth is harsher.) The last backup I have of the world is just after MaZa's castle was built. If I can't recover the world, that's how far back we'll have to go.
> 
> ...


 
  Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## ujamerstand




----------



## matthewh133

Totally Relevant.


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





ujamerstand said:


>


 

 lol!


----------



## revolink24

So I can open the world in MCEdit, see it, everything looks fine, but it doesn't open right. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## Thecoolguy

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> So I can open the world in MCEdit, see it, everything looks fine, but it doesn't open right. Not sure what's going on.


 


  *crosses fingers*


----------



## matthewh133

Just did this coolguy:
   

   
   

   
  Didn't make as big of a hole as I'd hoped :<


----------



## revolink24

That about sums up my feelings right now.

Just tried everything I could. It's pretty much hopeless. I'll restore the backup from a couple of days ago. Let's rebuild this stuff to be even more awesome.


----------



## matthewh133

Lets make Orthos village even sexier!


----------



## logwed

Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> Lets make Orthos village even sexier!


 


  Now with a vibrant club scene!


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





logwed said:


> Now with a vibrant club scene!


 

 After the hottub pictures on the previous page this post worries me.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

logwed said:


> Now with a vibrant club scene!




strip club and a local bar!


Matt, ive tried and best way is dig a whole and pack it with TNT, TNT on the surface wont do much.


----------



## revolink24

Let's make the lake less demented! (Protip: place water first, THEN dig down)


----------



## JamesMcProgger

revolink24 said:


> Let's make the lake less demented! (Protip: place water first, THEN dig down)




we're gonna require a larger plain area, i had problems with that one since day 1.

and oh damn the aquarium is lost?


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yes, this is a sad day in Head-Fi history. I also agree with Revo, the lake was ridiculous lol. Men, arm yourselves with TNT for the reopening of Ortho Village.
   
  Also I was trying with TNT underwater before, couldn't get it to work?


----------



## revolink24

TNT doesn't destroy bricks under water.


----------



## logwed

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Let's make the lake less demented! (Protip: place water first, THEN dig down)


 


  Aww, I liked Lake Ortho in it's hilly glory!


----------



## matthewh133

Server is up guys. Lets begin the rebuild.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

TNT can work if you make a small crystal cage for it, same way i did with the aquarium


----------



## Thecoolguy

*sobs*
I'll miss you, roller coaster

I'll have my TNT stash back though >: D

@Matt
If you want to make a REALLY big hole, you dig a 2x2 tunnel straight down to the bottom of the world, fill that with TNT, and detonate it


----------



## revolink24

The roller coaster should still be good.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

revolink24 said:


> The roller coaster should still be good.





weeeeeeeee


----------



## MaZa

*double post*


----------



## MaZa

Wait, does that mean I this mean I have to build my Pagoda from scratch. Oh god no... Oh well, I have the blueprints in my head already and know how to progress so it shouldnt take as long.  Perhaps I can make it bigger...
   
   
   
   
  Didnt manage to make a more recent picture of the whole Village ortho view, but here is one anyway. RIP
   
   

   
   
   
  And out portals  too!


----------



## JamesMcProgger

maza said:


> Wait, does that mean I this mean I have to build my Pagoda from scratch. Oh god no... Oh well, I have the blueprints in my head already and know how to progress so it shouldnt take as long.  Perhaps I can make it bigger...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that my house in the bottom. im gonna dig a whole in the ground and live there now.


----------



## beamthegreat

are we allowed to use cheats?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

yes. but TNT and other dangerous stuff are banned.


----------



## Thecoolguy

we need more people in the server


----------



## revolink24

thecoolguy said:


> we need more people in the server




TCG, a lot of people are just getting home now. It is a weekday, after all.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

thecoolguy said:


> we need more people in the server




get in there you big baby! i havent done with you yet!! :veryevil:


----------



## logwed

RIP a lot of things


----------



## buffalowings

yay! a statue dedicated to my passing! hail satan!


----------



## JamesMcProgger

buffalowings said:


> yay! a statue dedicated to my passing! *hail satan!*




:blink:


----------



## buffalowings

err...PRAISE JEBUS! should have been a upside down cross..fits my religion better


----------



## Thecoolguy

RIP roller coaster


----------



## Thecoolguy

i found you a wolf, buff


----------



## Thecoolguy

say hello to roller coaster #2


----------



## BobSaysHi

I can't get in. What


----------



## logwed

Oh, I think that you have to ask Revolink for permission.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





logwed said:


> Oh, I think that you have to ask Revolink for permission.


 

 he said he added me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







   
  doesn't work online either.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

The Lighthouse (revisited)


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> he said he added me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  check if your firewal has minecraft or java allowd, maybe


----------



## Thecoolguy

erm...yeeaaaahh
   
  were prolly gonna need an admin on the server
   
  (severe griefing and trolling)


----------



## Thecoolguy

well, there goes the new ortho village (lost to griefing)


----------



## JamesMcProgger

says the guy with hidden stash of tnt. we need to ban gunpowder item number 289 and if could it be possible to delet item in players and stashs ...I want to build something epic
  , not small h
  ouses, lets loook fr videos and vote the one we should build, i saw a huge waterslide, one goes with a boat, and it was cool. and not so hard to do, only glass and water


----------



## matthewh133

Hey guys what's up?


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> Hey guys what's up?


 

 you disappoint me.


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> you disappoint me.


 

 Men dressed up as women disappoint me.


----------



## BobSaysHi




----------



## JamesMcProgger

nice giantic tree bob!
   
  here some images from the twisted server
   
  Inside the underwater satanic chamber for diabolic rituals and birthday parties. 

   
   
  a ritual birthday party  in progress 
   

   
  friday....
   

   
  early version of the *waterslidec *(and mountain _firecock _to the left)
   

   
   
  one of my fav building in the server, Maza's *Pagoda *(new ortho sign to the left)


----------



## MaZa

Thanks James! But really, my building is childs play compared to this:
  http://www.blisteredthumbs.net/2011/04/minecraft-awesome-far-east/
   
  Minecart is Awesome makes a build challenges, where they pick a theme and users have one week to build something. This time it is asian theme. Plus its all legit, no cheating allowed. Just pure teamwork. Mindblowing! Those guys are Minecraft GODS.
   
   
  Its very long though. But I still recommend to check out Part I to get the idea what they have built and Part VIII for quick brain explosion, not directly asian related but jaw dropping none the less.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

The Water Slide​ ​ you are doing it wrong.​


----------



## BobSaysHi

I took a bunch of pics. 
   

   

   
  underneath the leaves are torches, so the floor lights up
   

   
  ladder leads to the top
   

   
  You can see the lighted floor
   

   

   
  on the dark ones, if yo click the pic you can see it better.
   
   
   
  Also, frogger.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

and i have the shots from there


----------



## Exediron

This thread tempts me, but I'm only just learning minecraft. Once I have some better idea of what I'm doing I might join.


----------



## brrgrr

Wow so much progress, I love that tree tower.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Damn... the philosophical discussions that go on in minecraft.
   
  Going to go lay on my roof.


----------



## logwed

Minecraft is super deep.
   
  Anyhow, here's my Gilmore Lite! 
   

   
  Ugh, I just realized that I forgot the back feet on the DPS.


----------



## MaZa

Quote: 





logwed said:


> Minecraft is super deep.
> 
> Anyhow, here's my Gilmore Lite!
> 
> ...


 


   
  Holy crap! Someone please build a Grado headphone attached to it, NAO!!!


----------



## logwed

That would look cool. I'm thinking of sticking an HD650 by it, and a DacMagic, so I can have my whole rig on Minecraft


----------



## JamesMcProgger

nice, now everybody knows we are nerds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   

   
  nice detail on the LEDs


----------



## MaZa

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> nice, now everybody knows we are nerds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   
  Hey, being a geek isnt a bad thing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  And yes, those leds are a really nice touch. Good thinking! If only we could get colored lights...


----------



## PANGES

haha. Can I get on the whitelist? My minecraft name is the same as on here: PANGES


----------



## logwed

Quote: 





maza said:


> Hey, being a geek isnt a bad thing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Well, they are blue when viewed head-on (just pumpkins shining through water). And one could easily do yellow and orange lights (glowstone and pumpkin).


----------



## revolink24

panges said:


> haha. Can I get on the whitelist? My minecraft name is the same as on here: PANGES




You're added.


----------



## PANGES

Thanks!
  
  Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thecoolguy

could i get a friend on the whitelist? his username is "randomname3232"


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





thecoolguy said:


> could i get a friend on the whitelist? his username is "randomname3232"


 


  is he gonna be an ass like you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  seriously, you are the reason i gont go into that server anymore, talk about trolls.


----------



## Thecoolguy

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> is he gonna be an ass like you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  hes actually a very nice guy. Hes an admin on another server and is pretty good at the game


----------



## KuKuBuKu

I bought Minecraft a couple months ago. Well, more like "borrowed"


----------



## BobSaysHi

Me and Buff accidentally burned the tree down at 11:30...
   
  can we revert the server?


----------



## fraseyboy

Whitelist please? Username is fraseyboy. I promise I'll be good.


----------



## Thecoolguy




----------



## Mdraluck23

I'll be a good boy. 

That's a very nice server you have there. Be a shame if something were to happen to it.

Username: mDraluck23


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Dang, the scale of that, how long did it take for you to make?
  
  Quote: 





kukuk said:


> I've been waiting for someone to make a Minecraft thread!
> 
> I have two worlds I work on. One is a v1.1.2, because I like the snow, and another is a custom patched version.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kukuk

Oh man, it's hard to even take a guess. Between the two, I'd have to say somewhere in the neighborhood of 100 hours. It could easily be more though.
   
  I'm even working on a third world now, as I feel I can't really do anything else with the second world.
   
  It's not much yet, but I really wanted to do a walled-in city. I've spent a fair bit of time on it, but I don't feel like I've done all that much. I did do a lot of dinking around though, messing with new textures, hunting, etc though.


----------



## WhiteCrow

I WANNA JOIN THE SERVER!!!! Also my latest project.I'm building a castle inside of this way way under ground.
   
   
  Also can I get a white list, I should be WhiteCrow, or WhiteCrowXIII.


----------



## beamthegreat

0.0 What happened??? Griefers??? Look @ the server!!!


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





beamthegreat said:


> 0.0 What happened??? Griefers??? Look @ the server!!!


 


   what happened? I can't get on at school


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Appartently, everything is covered with lava. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  buff is in right now looking, he should know more.


----------



## ujamerstand

First time logging on after 2 weeks and I see everything engulfed in lava... @_@


----------



## buffalowings

holy be-jebus....somebody was angry


----------



## Superpredator

A HF MC server?  I gotta get playing this again.


----------



## logwed

Quote: 





buffalowings said:


> holy be-jebus....somebody was angry


 


  Yeah... Someone really went to town in placing all that lava.


----------



## revolink24

Let's just say I know who did it from reading server logs. If that crap happens again, they're getting permanently banned. 

Server is restored to the night of the 16th, unfortunately.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Let's just say I know who did it from reading server logs. If that crap happens again, they're getting permanently banned.
> 
> Server is restored to the night of the 16th, unfortunately.


 


  Hello Revo.
   
  why waiting for it to happen a second time?
   
   


Spoiler: What%20do%20we%20want%3F



we want blood!


----------



## buffalowings

I've..been BANNEDDDD WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## revolink24

No you haven't.


----------



## WhiteCrow

yea, I get insane lag then booten from my internet when itry to get on.


----------



## Thecoolguy

holy cow.  someone must have indeed been mad.
   
   
  but on the bright side, bob got his tree back!


----------



## revolink24

Well this is depressing. I reset the server again, the offending party has been banned.


----------



## ujamerstand

uhh, is the bhse safe? 
   
  Also, I'm getting a connection reset issue?


----------



## revolink24

'fraid not. It's the same backup I had to use before . The newer ones somehow got corrupted.


----------



## ujamerstand

FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## revolink24

Turns out I forgot to ban lava buckets, just the bricks. Epic facepalm. Thanks to the logs, they're now banned too. 

I've been more than fair already, so call this one a permaban.

Also, when it comes to griefing, no more warnings. Every instance is an instant ban. I've been way too nice in the past.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

more griefing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and when you mean before, you mean the same as the first crash way back? pre-ortho, pre-bob's tree, pre-Glite?


----------



## revolink24

Nope, though I'm sure you knew this already. Pre first griefing, so glite and tree are good. Ortho still is just as crappy as ever.


----------



## logwed

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Nope, though I'm sure you knew this already. Pre first griefing, so glite and tree are good. Ortho still is just as crappy as ever.


 


  Now we will fix Ortho, make it great again 
   
  BTW, so you *do* read the chat logs


----------



## buffalowings

oh the things that were said...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





logwed said:


> Now we will fix Ortho, make it great again
> 
> BTW, so you *do* read the chat logs


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





buffalowings said:


> oh the things that were said...


 

 yeah...


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> yeah...


 

 ..this was posted before i knew I was the suspected greifer.. >___<


----------



## ujamerstand

Did I just crashed the server *o*


----------



## buffalowings

no, but i griefed it while i was sleeping yesterday


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





buffalowings said:


> no, but i griefed it while i was sleeping yesterday


 







 anyone have access to your acc?


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> anyone have access to your acc?


 


  it was hacked, i have no doubt about that


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





buffalowings said:


> it was hacked, i have no doubt about that


 
   
   
  Revo should be able to see the IPs from each log to confirm or deny this


----------



## WhiteCrow

dude buffalo stop lieing, I can see the look on your face from here*avatar*


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> dude buffalo stop lieing, I can see the look on your face from here*avatar*


 


  does somebody need a hug? (digital hug)


----------



## JamesMcProgger

I cant log in the server
   
  says: 403 error...


----------



## beamthegreat

hey I cant log into the server... it says took too long


----------



## ujamerstand

Gentlemen, I present to you, the BHSE.
   

   
  night shot:


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Very nice uJamer! will go take a closer look tonight


----------



## logwed

Nice tube glow ya got there


----------



## JamesMcProgger

is there really a blue version? or you just wanted to do an Adidas version (sennheiser like)


----------



## WhiteCrow

good god.....the tubes are amazing.


----------



## logwed

Minecraft is the new Teamliquid.net, right Revo?


----------



## ujamerstand

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> is there really a blue version? or you just wanted to do an Adidas version (sennheiser like)


 

 I think there is an unit with slightly bluish tint to the front panels. Honestly, I picked blue because obsedian is a pita to work with. Besides, its a blue hawaii, it should be blue. And because its this particular kind of blue, I added racing stripes.


----------



## BobSaysHi

server broke?
  
  nvm


----------



## fraseyboy

Erm, whitelist please?


----------



## revolink24

Is your minecraft name fraseyboy?


----------



## buffalowings

9-1=4, mrcprogger you math whiz


----------



## Thecoolguy

the server is acting all funny again. It kicked me and said "flying is not allowed in this server." and now it wont let me on.
   
  There also seems to be a little chinese kid who chases me around and kills me whenever i DO get on


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





buffalowings said:


> 9-1=4, mrcprogger you math whiz


 


  okay, I indeed checked out mcprogger's math x10, and coolguy, you did in fact kill 5 digital dogs because progger made a mistake (sorry progger) 9-1 does not equal 4


----------



## fraseyboy

revolink24 said:


> Is your minecraft name fraseyboy?




Yeah. I posted in the thread a bit earlier but I guess it got missed.


----------



## Thecoolguy

Quote: 





buffalowings said:


> okay, I indeed checked out mcprogger's math x10, and coolguy, you did in fact kill 5 digital dogs because progger made a mistake (sorry progger) 9-1 does not equal 4


 
   
  I'll kill the rest when i get on if you don't **** you little griefer


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





thecoolguy said:


> I'll kill the rest when i get on if you don't **** you little griefer


 

  
  LOL...are you mad? I'm SOOOOOOOOOO confused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  anywho, bring it.


----------



## buffalowings

this was a unsatisfactory transaction, bad trader ratings?


----------



## WhiteCrow

oh he mad.


----------



## buffalowings

LAWL...wut?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





buffalowings said:


> okay, I indeed checked out mcprogger's math x10, and coolguy, you did in fact kill 5 digital dogs because progger made a mistake (sorry progger) 9-1 does not equal 4


 


  My miner only have 1 finger per hand


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> My miner only have 1 finger per hand


 


  LAWL wut!


----------



## Thecoolguy

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> oh he mad.


 


  lol, I'm not mad. Buff's just a little ticked at me cuz i killed his canine butt buddy


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





thecoolguy said:


> lol, I'm not mad. Buff's just a little ticked at me cuz i killed his canine butt buddy


 


  come back, we'll have a little conference, it'll be a reenactment of the treaty of Versailles


----------



## WhiteCrow

uper mad


----------



## buffalowings

LAWL WUT! come on coolguy, the terms will be unreasonable, like your monthly credit card statement and it'll be a real shock to your heart


----------



## buffalowings

ouch...here's some historical context


----------



## Thecoolguy

Lol buff. What part about going to bed don't you understand?

BTW I think youll find I shall be you who pays the price, not me 

usomad buff


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





thecoolguy said:


> Lol buff. What part about going to bed don't you understand?
> 
> BTW I think youll find I shall be you who pays the price, not me
> 
> ...


 


  so  MADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD




   
  alright, night babe


----------



## buffalowings

hey coolguy, im offline, why aren't you?


----------



## Thecoolguy

Okay my little emo Chinese friend. Cya in the morning


----------



## Thecoolguy

buffalowings said:


> hey coolguy, im offline, why aren't you?




I always have a head fi tab open on my iPod, so sometimes it appears that I'm online when I'm really not


----------



## WhiteCrow

I alwyas have a head-fi tab open...it's my wallets worst fear.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Not done yet, but you get the idea. still mising the name and the 3D details


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





thecoolguy said:


> Okay my little emo Chinese friend. Cya in the morning


 


  stop with the racist and derogatory remarks unless you want to be reported


----------



## XATS

u guys making a giant hd800 statute?


----------



## Thecoolguy

Quote: 





buffalowings said:


> stop with the racist and derogatory remarks unless you want to be reported


 
   
   
  How is "Chinese" racist? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
   
  Also, im still having trouble connecting to the server.  i'll get on, and then it will almost immediately kick me saying "flying is not allowed on this server"
  Dont really know what that means.


----------



## buffalowings

it did that to me once, it seems like the server crashes everytime you try and log on.
  Quote: 





thecoolguy said:


> How is "Chinese" racist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





thecoolguy said:


> How is "Chinese" racist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Lo, it means you are high.
   
  no wonder everything was so calm this evening


----------



## revolink24

Fraseyboy, you're in.


----------



## Thecoolguy

i guess it turns out i spawned on a fence
   
  anyway the problem is fine now


----------



## logwed

Quote: 





thecoolguy said:


> i guess it turns out i spawned on a fence
> 
> anyway the problem is fine now


 

 TOLD YOU!!!!


----------



## buffalowings

"fried land squid and sheep in sheep's clothing" oh..what a wild night


----------



## WhiteCrow

Wish i were there...and or drunk....I need to get less boring less pissy friends.


----------



## logwed

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Wish i were there...and or drunk....I need to get less boring less pissy friends.


 


  Haha, I was drunk AND I was there! Apparently I was the butt of much hilarity.


----------



## revolink24

Just lay off the TNT and obsidian while drunk.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Just lay off the TNT and obsidian while drunk.


 


  we should add this to the server rules.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

I updated th OP and added a list of users, and was just thinking, are this all users playing? I havent seen some of them. also if there is anyone else revo plz let me know
   
   
  Forum name (server name)


 Revolink24 (Protolink) - Admin
 BobSaysHi (Bobsayshi)
 Buffalowings (Buffalowings123)
 Thecoolguy (Mypasswordis)
 Logwed (Logwai)
 JamesMcProgger (JamesMcProgger)
 MaZa (Maazeus)
 uJamerstand (ujamerstand)
 beamthegreat (beamthegreat)
 brrgrr (brrgrr)
 Vikingatheart (FrumpyPigSkin)
 Panges (Panges)
 fraseyboy (fraseyboy)
 Mdraluck23 (mDraluck23)
 WhiteCrow (WhiteCrowIII)


----------



## revolink24

Very cool, thanks for your work.


----------



## MaZa

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> we should add this to the server rules.


 

  
   
  Dont do TNT while drunk.


----------



## Foress

everyone's playing MineCraft these days.
  thought what the hype was about - went to try it out.
  now i'm well and truly hooked.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





foress said:


> everyone's playing MineCraft these days.
> thought what the hype was about - went to try it out.
> now i'm well and truly hooked.


 
  exactly the same happened to me. good luck now.
   
   
  And i got a PM from an user who wants to be added (PMs to revolink pls)
   
   
    NoKTurNal - askmonkey
   


>


----------



## logwed

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Just lay off the TNT and obsidian while drunk.


 


  Can I still use my wool!?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





logwed said:


> Can I still use my wool!?


 

 but only if you do not harm any squid or sheep.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Pirate ship (in progress) and buff's Battle Ship to the right.
   




   
  aye!


----------



## buffalowings

ARGHHHH  me matey!


----------



## MaZa

Now we have to play some naval battles in Minecraft!


----------



## JamesMcProgger




----------



## ujamerstand

Finished my exams. Tried to build some more, but I can't edit??


----------



## JamesMcProgger

what do you mean by "cant edit"?


----------



## ujamerstand

Can't place blocks or destroy them. Nevermind, I deleted .minecraft folder from my computer and reinstalled it. Now its fixed.


----------



## revolink24

Cool, my brain was hurting trying to come up with why that was happening. Of course, it could also have been the calculus I'm studying.


----------



## ujamerstand

I've decided not to think about math after my neural networks exam.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





ujamerstand said:


> I've decided not to think about math after my neural networks exam.


 


  well done. best therapy is to build something awesome.
   
  btw, what is that wooden thing you have been building?


----------



## Thecoolguy

my friend (randomname3232) says the server is not letting him on


----------



## Thecoolguy

we just found this place last night in the server and built a railroad to it from firecock mountain.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

yeah i was there earlier, some pretty cool stuff, floating islands and alike. maybe even dinosaurs


----------



## Thecoolguy

some more pictures of The Place:

  hollow mountain 

  floating islands =

   
  here's the railroad we built to it, it goes through 3 biomes and over 1 ocean to get to The Place (soon to be Staxville)


----------



## WhiteCrow

niiiiice, I havent been on in  a while.


----------



## buffalowings

worse than a wannabe mod


----------



## JamesMcProgger

cifani isnt in the server silly peppi


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> cifani isnt in the server silly peppi


 


  well coolguy is. same thing in my book


----------



## Thecoolguy

ujamer's SR-009
   
  lol. revo, why were you talking about pot?


----------



## WhiteCrow

hahahaha...nice when I come back ima start wroking on my RS-2's and amp.


----------



## Thecoolguy

chicken hunting in the server


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





thecoolguy said:


> chicken hunting in the server






  
   
   
  the attack of the zombie chickens!


----------



## revolink24

Server will be down for a day or two while I move (and the world ends, apparently.).


----------



## JamesMcProgger

No worries, Im gonna be out for a week or so, take your time, one week if you want to im sure the ithers wont mind


----------



## cactusfarmer

hello, I occasionally play minecraft, could you please add me to the server? my account name is: kshatriya19998 
   
  thanks
   
  Jacob


----------



## Confispect

I'm coming in next month just gotta pay and blah blah. 
   
  Any rules.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





confispect said:


> I'm coming in next month just gotta pay and blah blah.
> 
> Any rules.


 


  well it was about time, rules in he first post sir.
   
  by when you get in we're gonna have acess to he infernus already


----------



## BobSaysHi

this thread should be renamed :
  the minecraft thread (we've got a server down)


----------



## MaZa

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> this thread should be renamed :
> the minecraft thread (we've got a server down)


 

  
   
  I am getting bit anxious. After the latest update Nether (hell) is finally open for multiplayer!


----------



## revolink24

I'm trying my best guys. Just need the time to set up my computer here at home.


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





maza said:


> I am getting bit anxious. After the latest update Nether (hell) is finally open for multiplayer!


 


  ma zeus! you're back!...hmmm where did macdonian hero go..er ujamerstand


----------



## Thecoolguy

When's the server gonna be up?


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





thecoolguy said:


> When's the server gonna be up?


 

 this. I miss TCG.
   
  <3


----------



## revolink24

Eventually.

Things I need to do:

Clean basement, access band saw and drill press.
Build three amps
Set up computer
Set up minecraft server.

As I am no longer in pain from surgery, I can get started, but it might be another week or so.


----------



## ujamerstand

Let me guess the amps you are building... dynahi, beta22, and CTH rev.A? 
   
  But yeah, setting up a server is hard work... Take your time!


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> this. I miss TCG.
> 
> <3


 

 .


----------



## BobSaysHi

I miss our server.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Does anybody else know how to make a server?. It seems ours is down forever.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

+1
   
  Need new server, hoste would be recompansated with hours of fun and headache, but mostly fun.


----------



## WhiteCrow

what happened to the old host?


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> what happened to the old host?


 

 Revolink got lazy, he said it would be down for several days, several weeks ago.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

lol
  the guy in on vacations, summer break or something, meaning he has a life now


----------



## beck1999

can i join my profile is beck


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





beck1999 said:


> can i join my profile is beck


 


  no you can not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  server is down, we're lookign for another host, stay tuned.


----------



## BobSaysHi

BUMP
   
  EDIT: what a waste of a 2500th post


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> BUMP
> 
> EDIT: what a waste of a 2500th post


 

 here have a cookie


----------



## revolink24

It's coming back.


----------



## MaZa

Sweet. Although I am not playing Minecraft as much as before, your server is still nice.


----------



## WhiteCrow

IT'S A COMIN BACK IT'S A COMIN BACK!


----------



## revolink24

Anyone who does not know the new address should PM me for instructions.


----------



## Thecoolguy

WOO!


----------



## JamesMcProgger

is back?


----------



## Thecoolguy

[nevermind]


----------



## PiccoloNamek

Hey guys. I've been running a Minecraft server since last October, and I got to thinking I'd like to show it to my old friends at Head-Fi. Not sure if it is acceptable to post it in this thread, but I didn't want to make a whole new one for it. It's called Project Genesis, and you can find it at PGenesis.com. I daresay it has the most awesome and close community of probably any server out there. As one of my moderators said "It's like family". Not only that, but a fair amount of extremely skilled builders, if I do say so myself.
   
  It runs the latest version of Bukkit, runs 24/7, is constantly and well-moderated, virtually lag-free, and is extensively protected by all manner of the most advanced anti-griefing plugins. I don't think we've had a single incident in many months. It is a rare thing indeed to find a server as well-administrated as Project Genesis is. We have a 5200x5200 regular map with large oceans and continents, a working nether, and even a skylands map, all linked together by the Voxel Port system. Other useful plugins include Falsebook, Elevators, Minecart Mania, and more. It'd be awesome if some of my fellow Head-Fiers could pay me a visit, perhaps go and see the sights, and maybe even sign up!
   
  MC Forums thread: http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/313023-project-genesis-247bukkitdedicatedsurvivalgrief-proofskylandsnetherfalsebooklaglessno-whitelistawesome/
   
  Server forums: Http://Mcgenesis.net
   
  Dynamic Realtime Map of Server: http://pgenesis.com:8123/


----------



## logwed

Your server is many times more hardcore than ours... I am not worthy.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

That server looks epic! watching the dynamic map made me want to go play minecraft again...


----------



## PiccoloNamek

Perhaps you should sign in then. ;D


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





piccolonamek said:


> Perhaps you should sign in then. ;D


 

 I'm totally making a giant tree.


----------



## PiccoloNamek

We already have a giant tree. D:
   
  http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v135/PiccoloNamek/Tree01.jpg


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





piccolonamek said:


> We already have a giant tree. D:
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v135/PiccoloNamek/Tree01.jpg


 


  holy crap batman! good luck bob.
   
  and I was in already as a visitor, Its totally awesome, I think im going it! the dynamic map is very useful.


----------



## MaZa

Man, If only I could bring along my old buildings. I am on Minecraft burn-out, I am too tired to build anything from scratch on my own. :/


----------



## revolink24

My server is back up as well, if anyone is interested. Just PM me for the address.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

2 servers up and too little time to play minecraft


----------



## PiccoloNamek

Shenanigans of Project Genesis by moderator bmxrcodol04. You too can be a part of awesome and/or insane moments such as these!


----------



## JamesMcProgger

^ **** I had no idea what was going on most of the time. but it looks like you gusy are having a lot of fun


----------



## beamthegreat

Anyone know a way to solve the "user not premium" problem besides purchasing it??


----------



## Parall3l

Head fi has its own minecraft server ? Whats next? head fi's own video game ?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





parall3l said:


> Head fi has its own minecraft server ? Whats next? head fi's own video game ?


 

 actually there is one already, a flash game about finding missing headphones.


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> actually there is one already, a flash game about finding missing headphones.


 

  
  give me a link?  I hope it includes some kind of beats bashing related humour because beats jokes are just so funny IMO


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





parall3l said:


> give me a link?  I hope it includes some kind of beats bashing related humour because beats jokes are just so funny IMO


 

http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/238873/headfi-the-game-part-ii
  no bashing.


----------



## mastershake2393

I would like to join the server...
   
  My Minecraft username is: mastershake2393
   
  Thanks!


----------



## PiccoloNamek

You should try logging into mine. No Whitelist addition required, and honestly, it's a fairly superior in pretty much every way. There is much to be said concerning the art of effective administration.


----------



## logwed

Quote: 





piccolonamek said:


> You should try logging into mine. No Whitelist addition required, and honestly, it's a fairly superior in pretty much every way. There is much to be said concerning the art of effective administration.


 


  Hey now, don't be an ass.


----------



## revolink24

piccolonamek said:


> You should try logging into mine. No Whitelist addition required, and honestly, it's a fairly superior in pretty much every way. There is much to be said concerning the art of effective administration.




Talk about rude.

My server is about supporting the community, not about showing off who has the biggest baddest server/stuff on the block.


----------



## Apalachian77

Well Piccolo always was rather terse.


----------



## PiccoloNamek

I got a little carried away. I do apologize.
   
  But don't ever say I haven't served the community though. I've contributed a lot of time and excellent information (such as the "How to Equalize Your Headphones" thread) and even personally organized and hosted 2 regional Head-Fi meetups. I've definitely done my fair share.


----------



## seaskimmer

my minecraft ign is seaskimmer. Add me to the whitelist please


----------



## caracara08

i purchased minecraft since it had that 2 for 1 special... i have yet to try it.  undecided if i want to start playing or not.  i really didnt even research it much and dont know exactly what the hell it is.   so the gist is: survive and build?  each game you just start over?


----------



## revolink24

In single player, yeah that's the goal. When you die you just respawn though.


----------



## logwed

Quote: 





caracara08 said:


> i purchased minecraft since it had that 2 for 1 special... i have yet to try it.  undecided if i want to start playing or not.  i really didnt even research it much and dont know exactly what the hell it is.   so the gist is: survive and build?  each game you just start over?


 


  Yeah, and all your stuff that you were carrying will be where you died (unless you die in lava).


----------



## treal512

/poke
   
   
  Dead thread is dead?


----------



## logwed

Well, the server is dead, anyway...


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> /poke
> 
> 
> Dead thread is dead?


 

  
  yeah pretty much, but if an active server with active users shows up, we might come back.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

bump?


----------



## revolink24

If you guys really want the server back, I'll put it back up when I go back to school next week.


----------



## AHorseNamedJeff

Minecrafter reporting in! (IGN: 107558)
   
  Heres a recent pic of a center courtyard im working on for a project. any ideas, or comments?


----------



## WhiteCrow

NECROMANCY!!!!! also a bit sad our server went down..but everyone kind of moved on it seems.


----------



## revolink24

That was some hardcore necromancy indeed. It's been a while since I've run the server these days.


----------



## AHorseNamedJeff

You can just call me jeffthenecromancer


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote: 





ahorsenamedjeff said:


> You can just call me jeffthenecromancer


----------



## Exediron

Arise from the dead! I COMMAND IT!
  
 So... Is there any interest in setting up a Minecraft Realms server for Head-fi? It seems like it should be easier to keep running than a privately hosted server was? Just an interest check.


----------



## WhiteCrow

offtopic a bit, but why did MC get the ban?


----------



## Kiwikat

Is anyone still interested in getting a server going?  I'd probably be willing to set up a realms server.  I'm not sure how well my personal server would work with more than 4 people on it... though based on the age of the thread that might not be an issue.


----------

